# Has anyone brewed a GRAFF



## CoxR (29/11/14)

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f81/graff-malty-slightly-hopped-cider-117117/

I was asked by my mother about brewing a savanna dry/light today as she had a few in South Africa. A Google search on tis brings up this thread.
I am not a cider drinker but the recipe here sounds great.
***** Not Mine ********************
*[SIZE=11pt]Clean fermenting yeast[/SIZE]*[SIZE=11pt] I have used Nottinham and Safale-05, both are good
*.5 lbs of Crystal 60L* If you use cheap store brand juice, I reccomend 120L. Cheap juice tends to turn out a tad tart and this will balance it.
*1 oz of torrified wheat *( head retention, I've never used more than 2oz)
*4 Gallons of apple juice.*
*1 gallon of water*
*2 lbs of DME* ( I use 1 lb. amber and 1 lb. light DME)
*0.5 oz of you favorite hops *( right around 6% AA, I have used 18.5% AA summit hops before and it took a month after kegging for strong bitterness to blend nicely)
*WARNING! IF YOU ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE AMOUNT OF HOPS USED, MAKE IT LESS NOT MORE, it's really just too bitter with any more. *

*Directions for brewing*

Steep the 60L and torrified wheat in .75 gallons of water @ 155 degrees for 30 mins.
Sparge with .25 gallons 170 degree water and throw away grains.
Add DME and bring to a boil.
Add hops when boiling starts and boil for 30 mins.

Cool down the wort (if you choose not to cool the wort and just let the AJ do the cooling then your cider won't be as clear). I don't care about clarity so I just let the AJ do the cooling, but if you stick your pot in the freezer and let this get down to 70 degrees or so your cider will clear fairly easy. Pour the wort and apple juice into your carboy and pitch yeast.

Ferment 2 weeks at 64-68 degrees then keg or bottle.[/SIZE]


----------



## Lodan (30/11/14)

I brewed something very similar, based on this recipe, less apple juice because i was concerned about alcohol content and no hops

Turned out good, was liked by several cider drinkers.

Give it a crack, I'm sure you won't regret it


----------



## CoxR (30/11/14)

Thanks, I am not a cider drinker but with a bit of malt and hops in it I think it would be ok on a hot day. The wife might even like it.


----------



## Lodan (13/1/15)

CoxR said:


> Thanks, I am not a cider drinker but with a bit of malt and hops in it I think it would be ok on a hot day. The wife might even like it.


how did you find it CoxR?


----------



## bingggo (13/1/15)

I brewed that recipe. Very tasty. Kind of like sweeter malty cider. I replaced one of the gallons of apple juice with an apple/raspberry blend which added a nice note.


----------



## CoxR (13/1/15)

Good stuff, I am yet to do this. I plan to I just need to get a fourth keg, but still keen and I like the idea of using a different juice well done.


----------



## Mardoo (13/1/15)

Haven't brewed one but I've had a few. They get REAL intense very quickly. Most of the ones I've had have been very full on.


----------



## CoxR (29/4/15)

I brewed this one week ago and has gone from 1057 to 1014 in a few and seems to be heaps of activity still going on.
The sample I took today tasted really good and I am a non cider drinker. If it drops another 2 points and stays there I will be very happy however by the looks of it it will drop more than that.


----------



## sponge (30/4/15)

The Mrs has been saying that she wanted a drink that was in-between beer and cider as she's been a bit 'meh' about either of late.

I think this may be the solution.


----------



## CoxR (30/4/15)

sponge said:


> The Mrs has been saying that she wanted a drink that was in-between beer and cider as she's been a bit 'meh' about either of late.
> 
> I think this may be the solution.


Yeah I was also looking for the same thing my wife likes beer loves Pale ales especially with galaxy but does not like overly bitter beers or stouts, I figure I can have this on tap and it will last awhile and she will be happy when I have an IPA on tap and a pale ale.
I am still unsure what the below comment from Mardoo means though



Mardoo said:


> Haven't brewed one but I've had a few. They get REAL intense very quickly. Most of the ones I've had have been very full on.


edit- I would like to do this at a lower abv though as at around 6% its very heavy for the wife


----------



## drewstertherooster (8/5/15)

I'm going to brew a 10L batch of graff this arvo and see how it goes. Saw graff on BrewingTV and it interested me. Recipe I'm planning is basically 4L wort, 6L apple juice. 500g DME (probably amber). 8g Cascade 60min (14ibu), 9g Cascade 10min (6ibu), 10g Cascade flame out.

US05 yeast (Though I'm contemplating Belle Saison, but pretty sure I'll stick with US05).

Whatever happens, it'll make graff


----------



## CoxR (10/5/15)

Well I have been a bit slack and the GRAFF has been done for a week I racked to a cube to fit in the freezer to try to stop fermentation. I now have it CC'ing. I did however pour of about a liter into a softdrink bottle and used a carbonation cap to prime about a liter. So far I like it but it is very dry and at 7% I can see me cutting it with pear juice when I transfer to keg.
I actually like it the way it is, the wife not so much.


----------



## jimmy_jangles (10/5/15)

might have to give this a go!


----------



## Randai (7/1/17)

So I ended up making a graff inspired by the homebrewtalk thread on it.
I made an all grain recipe to make an amber ale and split it 12 L amber ale and 8 litres golden circle apple juice.
The taste is pretty tart, but with some body and complexity, the bitterness is quite good with the tartness to this.
Super refreshing, I think making quite a malty beer and cutting it with the cider works a treat. I'll definitely make this again.

Recipe as follows.
77% maris otter
10 % dark crystal 200 EBC (gladfields)
6% white wheat malt
4% amber malt
3% shepards delight

Vic Secret to around 19 IBU.

mixed 12 Litres with 8 litres of apple juice.
fermented with mangrove jacks M36 - Liberty Bell.


----------

